# Nick Fury's Flying Porsche



## daikins

I have always wanted this car:

http://www.milehighcomics.com/cgi-bin/backissue.cgi?action=fullsize&issue=82854655732%20144

So I did the next thing possible:



























Be seeing you,

Deane


----------



## Steven Coffey

That is cool.I am glad to see some one else that is into comics based models.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looks very good! Glad to see a model based on a comic, made, not bought.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Are you saying I bought mine?


----------



## Zombie_61

Very cool Deane; nice work! I'd never seen that comic cover before--makes me wonder if maybe that could have been the inspiration for a certain flying DeLorean I've seen in movies...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Steven Coffey said:


> Are you saying I bought mine?


No.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Sorry.


----------



## John P

Works for me!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

That is cool!


----------



## the Dabbler

Is that a _political_ joke ??


----------



## spencer1984

Great job, Deane! What base model did you use?


----------



## daikins

Thanks amigo! It was an ARII curbside with a modified Fujimi driver.

The guts look like this: 










The build diary is here:

http://www.theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20921


----------



## GlennME

Zombie_61 said:


> Very cool Deane; nice work! I'd never seen that comic cover before--makes me wonder if maybe that could have been the inspiration for a certain flying DeLorean I've seen in movies...


 A few examples of comic book concepts that have appeared in movies:

Nick Fury's flying car in "Back To The Future"
Nick Fury's Heli-Carrier in "Sky Captain And The World Of Tommorow"
Doctor Doom as the inspiration for Darth Vader

The giant boulder in "Raiders Of The Lost Ark" was inspired by "The Seven Cities Of Cibola," a 1954 Uncle Scrooge story written by Carl Barks.

http://kitscomics.com/7c/23.JPG

http://kitscomics.com/7c/25.JPG

http://kitscomics.com/7c/26.JPG


----------



## Carson Dyle

Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke

*SWEET!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

GlennME said:


> Doctor Doom as the inspiration for Darth Vader


Well...even as a joke this one's a bit of a stretch, especially considering the character of Doctor Doom is itself a derivative of "The Man in the Iron Mask", a prisoner held in a number of French prisons during the reign of Louis XIV who predates Doom by nearly 300 years; we're at a point now where almost everything we're familiar with was inspired by something that came before.

Besides, Doom's body armor is, above all else, a mere affectation and not a life support system such as the suit Vader wears. _And_ I happen to know Vader's physical appearance is based on historical Samurai robes and body armor.


----------



## GlennME

Zombie_61 said:


> Well...even as a joke this one's a bit of a stretch, especially considering the character of Doctor Doom is itself a derivative of "The Man in the Iron Mask", a prisoner held in a number of French prisons during the reign of Louis XIV who predates Doom by nearly 300 years; we're at a point now where almost everything we're familiar with was inspired by something that came before.
> 
> Besides, Doom's body armor is, above all else, a mere affectation and not a life support system such as the suit Vader wears. _And_ I happen to know Vader's physical appearance is based on historical Samurai robes and body armor.


 There's no doubt that these things are inspired by earlier characters that were inspired by earlier characters etc. etc. 

There are plenty of differences between Doom and Vader, but for me, it's clear that Doom was the springboard for Lucas to create his own "man in a mask and armour" villain.

It's also a safe bet that Lucas saw this Pulp magazine cover too and used it as a springboard.











Click on this link and scroll down to "The Fighting Devil Dogs" to see another source of inspiration for Darth Vader.

http://www.slick-net.com/space/serial/serials2/index.phtml


----------



## Krel

GlennME said:


> The giant boulder in "Raiders Of The Lost Ark" was inspired by "The Seven Cities Of Cibola," a 1954 Uncle Scrooge story written by Carl Barks.


 I always thought that it was based on a scene in the 1959 version of "Journey To The Center Of the Earth".

David.


----------



## Zombie_61

GlennME said:


> There are plenty of differences between Doom and Vader, but for me, it's clear that Doom was the springboard for Lucas to create his own "man in a mask and armour" villain.


Actually, _Ralph McQuarrie_ created Vader's "man in a mask and armor" look, not Lucas. Early drafts of the script for _Star Wars_ had Vader "crossing the vacuum of space" to board the Tantive IV (Leia's ship in Episode IV) which would require some sort of space suit and breathing apparatus. When Lucas saw McQuarrie's designs, he liked them so much he decided to encase Vader in the suit throughout the film. It's unclear whether or not Vader's backstory included his near-fatal trauma at that time, but Lucas was constantly re-working the script, so it's not unreasonable to conclude Vader's history was re-written after McQuarrie's design for the character was decided upon. Also...



GlennME said:


> Click on this link and scroll down to "The Fighting Devil Dogs" to see another source of inspiration for Darth Vader.
> 
> http://www.slick-net.com/space/serial/serials2/index.phtml


...this is quite possibly closer to the truth. Lucas has stated time after time that the Star Wars saga was written because he wanted to see movies that were like the serials he watched as a child.

But we've strayed way off-topic here. Back to Daikins' excellent build, thank you for posting that build diary. The final results are so seamless that it's almost difficult to believe that much effort went into this build-up. The additional parts beneath, and extending from, the wheel-wells are so well executed that they look like production parts that came with the kit, as though ARII offered a Nick Fury "optional" build. :thumbsup:


----------



## daikins

Thank you so much! My next builds are a little more low-key: The Batmobile from the 1949 movie serial and the Golden Age Sandman roadster from the DC Comics of 1940.

Best,

Deane


----------

